# Raggacore



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (15. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrrB5d3C64E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIEMQzlHz_g




Wem gefällt noch dieser wunderschöne Musikstil?


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Januar 2010)

Das ist ja widerlich. o_O


----------



## Teal (15. Januar 2010)

Ist auch nicht mein Fall.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Januar 2010)

also mir gefällt das nicht

so hört sich pong an wenn man es mit 1000000 mal erhöhter geschwindigkeit spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Durch diese Forum hab ich glaub ich schon 20 nue Musikstile gelernt, die ich vorher net kannte o.O
Naja, mein Fall isses nit.
Da hör ich mir lieber die Seether CD Karma and Effect an, die vorhin gekommen ist *freu*.
Beiträge bewerten geht jez 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Manowar (15. Januar 2010)

Absoluter Bockmist.
Vorallem weil sie Bolzenwerfers "World eater" im 2. Link verschandeln -_-


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Januar 2010)

sagt mir auch nicht sonderlich zu.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Januar 2010)

Das hört sich ja fast ein bisschen wie Speedcore an :O
nicht schlecht das werde ich mir mal genauer ansehen.


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Januar 2010)

Hört sich wie verdammt schlecht gesampleter Metal an...gibts da noch andere Vertreter dieser Richtung (ich sag jetzt mal bewusst nicht Musikrichtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)?


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (15. Januar 2010)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Hört sich wie verdammt schlecht gesampleter Metal an...gibts da noch andere Vertreter dieser Richtung (ich sag jetzt mal bewusst nicht Musikrichtung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lol rofl xd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ du bsit echt voll lustif ^^


----------



## Thoor (16. Januar 2010)

Hört sich an wie ne Kuh auf Speed o.O


----------

